# Weird Weed



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

It was so lovely yesterday, I was out weeding the garlic bed. 

There was an abundance of this nasty little weed. No idea what it is, but it certainly is prolific!

It has a sturdy root system, no real scent to the leaves.

Anyone able to identify it?


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

It almost reminds me of Creeping Charlie, but that's not it. Especially if the leaves don't have a distinct odor.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Looks like purple deadnettle


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah, it reminds me of creeping charlie, too, but no smell.

Tiempo, I always associate nettle with stabbing, nasty little thorns. None on this. It's not really purple, either. That's dirt on the leaves. (What's that one purplish-green nettle with nasty BIG thorns?)


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Dead nettles aren't nettles, per say.
No stinging threads.

And I think it is Creeping Charlie.
I have never, ever noticed any smell from my acre of Creeping Charlie.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm thinking dead nettle as well. The dead part of the name means it has no thorns.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Purple dead nettle doesn't get purple top leaves until it's more mature, and yup, 'dead' nettle means it has no stingers.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Here's a pic of purple deadnettle young before it gets purple..

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-U2C41DkEy...um+-+purple+deadnettle+-+IMG_6338+-+small.jpg


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

That is for sure Dead Nettle, it is all over here in Illinois, farms fields thick with it the last two springs.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Tiempo said:


> Here's a pic of purple deadnettle young before it gets purple..
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-U2C41DkEy...um+-+purple+deadnettle+-+IMG_6338+-+small.jpg


DING DING DING DING DING!!!

We have a winner!

Thanks, Folks!


----------

